# Pool Decking



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Not an actual deck, just the area around the in ground pool.

Does anyone know the standard product to paint it, here in the west?

It's the same texture as the interior walls here. I've seen other people painting them and checked them out later. The finish is smooth and durable, I just don't know what product "everyone" is using.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure I follow you. Is it a concrete apron around a pool?


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

A couple of customers of mine, including a waterpark, have had good luck with RollerRock by Daich.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, it's the concrete apron around this specific pool. Or just the entire concrete area around any inground pool, like apt. complexes.



Never heard of roller rock or Daich. But will look them up.

Not looking to create a stone texture. The texture is already there.

Trying to find out what the standard product is here in las vegas, rather than going to SW and experimenting.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I did one about six months ago and used Sherwin Williams' Armorseal Tred-Plex. Customer was most concerned about making it look good and getting it done quickly. I considered an epoxy but was concerned about creating a slipping hazard. So far, it's performed well...but it's only been six months.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

T200 said:


> I did one about six months ago and used Sherwin Williams' Armorseal Tred-Plex. Customer was most concerned about making it look good and getting it done quickly. I considered an epoxy but was concerned about creating a slipping hazard. So far, it's performed well...but it's only been six months.


thanks for the suggestion. My customer on this one, is letting me handle the concerns.  Still hoping to hear from someone in the area.

Benpaintin, are you reading this?


----------

